# Makes me feel better about how cold it is now



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Cheap cigar (Quorum or something), unremarkable Red Hook brew... but together with my surroundings they were on par with any!
I kayaked out to a tiny island in the middle or a remote New Hampshire lake on vacation. 
Ate my packed lunch on a massive rock, and then lit this bad boy up and cracked a few Red Hooks. That my friends is why cigars, and maybe I, am on the planet! It was that kind of smoking experience.
That picture makes me feel better about not being able to smoke because its so cold outside now. I feel for everyone in similar circumstances.
Any pictures you guys would like to share that make you feel better like this?


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks good man!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks a heck of a ot better outside there than where I am sitting! Enjoy mate, it sure is one of life's little pleasures you are enjoying there.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

If i would have known things would have fallen into place so well i would have brought a better cigar! I really can't complain about that Quorum though, if it would have had draw problems or any kind of construction issue I had nothing else within miles. That picture makes me so happy haha


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

It looks like a very relaxing place to be. Thanks for sharing.


----------

